# Kutter in Laboe



## siegerlaender (2. Februar 2002)

Hallo zusammen!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bisher bin ich immer zum Hochseeangeln nach Fehmarn, Heiligenhafen oder Travemünde gefahren. In der ersten Aprilwoche möchte ich mal wieder die Pilkrute schwingen, allerdings diesmal in Laboe.Wer kennt die Kutter in Laboe? Welcher ist der Beste? Wo kann man in Laboe, in Hafennähe, gut und günstig übernachten?Hoffe, Ihr könnt mir helfen!

---------------------------------------------------------------
Der Norweger im Siegerland!
Lang lebe Mette-Marit!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gruß
Volker


----------



## MiCo (2. Februar 2002)

Hallo siegerlaender,
ich hatte mich schon mal über die Laboer Flotte ausgelassen. Alte Beiträge hier    www.henner6379.de/cgi-bin/forumdisplay.cgi?action=posts&forum=&number=6&topic=000149.ubb    
Dann mein 2. Beitrag.Ich fahre seit 93 regelmäßig hauptsächlich mit der Sirius auf die Ostsee und nach Heiligenhafen nur zur Ausnahme oder wenn ich irgendwo mit muß. Dabei konnte ich feststellen, daß meine Fänge von Laboe aus doch um einiges beständiger und auch ergiebiger sind als die von Heiligenhafen aus.Petri Dorsch

-------------------------------------------------------
[3 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von MiCo am 02-02-2002 um 23:02.]


----------



## siegerlaender (3. Februar 2002)

Hallo Lengalenga!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Der genaue Termin ist Montag 01.04.02 bis Sonntag 07.04.02.

-------------------------------------------------------
Der Norweger im Siegerland!
Lang lebe Mette-Marit!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gruß
Volker


----------



## Keule (3. Februar 2002)

Der Termin passt ja genau in den Zeitraum der Laboer Dorschtage?! Willst wohl die Königswürde ergattern!?Mußt aber auch mit mir rechnen, bin nämlich auch angemeldet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das mit dem Zimmer ist bei mir allerdings auch ein Problem. Das Appartement, in dem wir im letzten Jahr untergebracht waren ist leider schon seit Dezember ausgebucht. Mal schauen, wird schon noch irgendwo eins frei sein.Zu der Kutterfrage:
Gute Erfahrung habe ich im letzten Jahr mit 
der Forelle und der Langeland gemacht.Egbert Jasper mit seiner MS Blauort ist natürlich nicht zu unterschätzen. Ausgezeichneter Kapitän. Leider sind Heck und Bug wahnsinnig hoch angelegt. Deshalb meide ich den Kutter zum Dorscheangeln. Wem das nichts ausmacht: ab auf die MS Blauort.Im letzten Jahr gab es zu den Anmeldungen noch eine Broschüre dazu, in welcher alle beteiligten Kutter aufgeführt sind. Die habe ich noch liegen. Wenn Du Interesse hast, schicke ich sie Dir gerne per e-mail.
Mußt nur Bescheid sagen.Gruß Keule


----------



## siegerlaender (3. Februar 2002)

Hallo Keule!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ja, die Broschüre würde mich sehr intressieren. 
So, Dorschtage, hoffentlich ist da überhaupt noch ein Platz für mich frei. 
Wenn ja, dann werden wir uns  in Laboe kennenlernen.

-------------------------------------------------------
Der Norweger im Siegerland!
Lang lebe Mette-Marit!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gruß
Volker


----------



## Keule (4. Februar 2002)

Hallo Siegerländer,Info´s zu den Dorschtagen sind per email unterwegs.Gruß Keule


----------



## Keule (4. Februar 2002)

P.S. Das mit dem Zimmer hat übrigens auch geklappt! Wir haben noch eins bekommen, trotz Dorschtage und Osterferien!Wir sehen uns in Laboe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Keule


----------



## christian2 (7. Februar 2002)

Also, in Laboe nur die Sirius! Das ist meiner Meinung nach das beste Schiff. Aber dazu habe ich mich ja schon mehrfach geäußert.Hey Lengalenga, ich möchte auch in diesem Jahr noch mal nach Laboe. Kannst Du mal nachfragen, ob im Juli oder August noch ein Paar Tage in einer günstigen Pension bzw. Unterkunft zu bekommen sind?Danke im voraus.


----------



## siegerlaender (11. Februar 2002)

Hallo zusammen!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Habe eben mit Laboe telefoniert. Alle Kutter sind ausgebucht, bis auf den letzten cm. 
Hab aber schon umdisponiert. Fahre die Woche nach Heilitown/Fehmarn.
Euch allen und besonders lenga, vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge und Mühen!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Der Norweger im Siegerland!
Lang lebe Mette-Marit!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gruß
Volker


----------



## leonardo (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutter in Laboe*

Hallo Moin Moin

Habe vom 21. bis 23.07 bei Marquardt in Laboe die Nicky gechartert. Wer kann mir Tipps für ne günstige Übernachtung geben, wo auch ein bischen Fisch eingefroren werden kann?

Danke im voraus

Leonardo


----------



## alberto (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutter in Laboe*

leider habe ich da keine infos drüber .... aber wo liegt die nicky und wie groß ist das schiff??

hast du da infos drüber ??

gruß rene


----------



## leonardo (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutter in Laboe*

Hallo Rene

Die Nicky liegt in der Baltic Bay Marina in Laboe an steg G.
Schau mal unter www.bootsvermietung-marquardt.de nach.
Da findest du alle Angaben zum Boot und noch mehr.
Boot ist ein Qicksilver 640 Pilothouse und sehr gut ausgerüstet.
6,50 m lang 80 PS AB und nagelneu.
Kostet von Freitagabend 18:00 bis Sontag abend 18:00
235,00 Euronen. wir chartern zu Viert.
Ist für 6 Personen zugelassen.
Wenn wir zurück sind, werd ich hier über die tour berichten.

Gruß leo


----------



## Laboe (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kutter in Laboe*

Moin Leonardo
Versuch es mal bei der Pension Jutta Steiner Weg 10 in Laboe Tel.04343/1584 oder 04343/7758 oder Pension Berliner Hof Mühlenstr.24a 04343/7725 da sollte man eigentlich günstig Übernachten können und einfrier möglichkeiten müßten die auch haben.

gruß aus Laboe
Thomas #h


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kutter in Laboe*

Hallo Leute,
der Trööt is ja schon etwas älter, aber ich dachte mir bevor ich einen neuen aufmache...
Also mich würde mal interresieren welche Kutter momentan in Laboe liegen. Ich war schon einige male dort oben und es viele verschiedene da. Ich fahre immer mit der Blauort. Noch eine Frage, Gibt es noch "bessere" Kutter die von Laboe fahren?


Mfg HHjung 93


----------



## celler (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kutter in Laboe*

also meines wissens nach stehen bzw liegen die Ms Forelle und die Ms Langeland auch noch dort...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kutter in Laboe*

nein matze,
die ms. forelle liegt in heikendorf


die blauort ist meiner meinung nach das beste schiff im hafen


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kutter in Laboe*



Hamburgerjung 93 schrieb:


> ...mich würde mal interresieren welche Kutter momentan in Laboe liegen.
> 
> ...
> 
> Blauort. Noch eine Frage, Gibt es noch "bessere" Kutter die von Laboe fahren?


 
In Laboe liegen die Blauort, Kehrheim II und die Langeland I

zu deiner 2ten Anfrage: klares NEIN



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> die blauort ist meiner meinung nach das beste schiff im hafen


 
so isses und nicht anders


----------



## goldfish007 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kutter in Laboe*

Die Forelle liegt in Heikendorf. Die Langeland in Laboe.
Ansonsten hier mal unter der Kutterliste gucken:
http://www.anglerboard.de/angelkutter-20/Laboe.html

oder einfach bei Google Kutter Laboe eingeben.

P.S.: Ups bissel gepennt beim Tippen.


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kutter in Laboe*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

MFG HHjung 93


----------



## raubfischhunter80 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kutter in Laboe*

Hallo,
Also ich bin demnächst auch wieder in Laboe zum Kuttern. Fahre mit der Langeland,fand ich bis jetzt immer ganz gut.
Die Blauort ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. Habe einmal richtig gut gefangen,einmal fast gar nichts. Ich persönlich finde die Langeland super,soll aber nicht heissen da die anderen schlecht sind. Mit der Forelle bin ich auch schon gefahren,super Schiff,Klasse Crew.

Viele Grüße Jens


----------



## Bela B. (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kutter in Laboe*

Hallo,ich bin neu hier im Board.:vik:

Ich möchte gerne die 1. Februarwoche von Laboe aus,zum Hochseeangeln fahren.Ich war schon sehr oft (über 30 mal) zum Pilken und wollte mal fragen wie es vor Laboe mit dem angeln aussieht.Ob ich mit Naturköder oder Pilker und mit welcher Montage ich angeln soll.Es soll ja in der letzten Zeit sehr schlechtes Beisverhalten vor Laboe sein.Im Herbst wurde fast nur mit Naturköder gefangen.Ich würde aber gerne mit leichter Montage Pilken.Ich würde mich sehr über ein paar gute Tipps freuen,denn ich möchte nicht leer ausgehen. 

|wavey: Petri Bela B. |wavey:


----------



## Bela B. (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kutter in Laboe*

*Hallo,

*was denn hier los.....keiner mehr in Laboe unterwegs...????

Fahre vom 01.02 bis 06.02. nach Laboe und wollt eigentlich noch mal ein paar Meldungen haben, wies denn mometan so aussieht????

Würde mich über die eine oder andere Meldung,Tipp oder Info freuen!

Liebe Grüße

Bela B.


----------



## Fishingstar (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kutter in Laboe*

Hey Bela!
Aufgrund der Laichdorschdiskussionen wirst Du wohl wenig Antworten kriegen, da Deine Tour in diesen Zeitraum fällt.
Wenn Du von Laboe aus los willst, dann fahr' mit der MS Langeland 1. Da kannst Du nichts falsch machen. Die Jungs und Mädels auf dem Schiff sind klasse und es wird schon eine nette Fahrt werden. Völlig unabhängig vom Fangerfolg. Bin selbst sehr oft mit dem Schiff gefahren und es war immer ein Erlebnis.
Viel Spass


----------



## KlickerHH (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kutter in Laboe*

Moin Moin,

ich war Anfang Januar mit der Blauort draussen. Egbert sagte, er weiss nicht wo er hin fahren soll, um Dorsche zu fangen. Glücklicherweise hatte ich mir vorher noch 25 Wattis besorgt, sonst wäre ich schneider gewesen.
Er ist gezielt auf Platte gefahren.

Gruss
Klicker


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kutter in Laboe*

die 3 kutter aus laboe meiden eigentlich die gebiete, wo der laichdorsch iss,darum sind wattis jetzt auch besser!


----------



## Bela B. (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kutter in Laboe*

Hallo,   |wavey:

Danke für Eure Antworten im Board. #6  Ich werde mir in Laboe ein paar Wattwürmer besorgen und auf Platten gehen.
Mit welchem Schiff ich fahre,werde ich dann vor Ort sehen.

  Gruss   :vik:

       Bela B.


----------



## Bela B. (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kutter in Laboe*

Hallo,

ich war am 06.02.2009 mit der Kehrheim 2 von Laboe aus zum Hochseeangeln und wollte mal von meiner Angeltour berichten.
Es war sehr schwer Wattwürmer zu bekommen,da der Angelladen im Hafen von Laboe wegen Urlaub geschlossen war.
In Kiel bekam ich top Wattis bei Großmann.
Aber leider gab es am Angeltag keine Drift bei schwachen Wind und Nebel.
Den ganzen Tag bekam ich auch nur acht Bisse und davon habe ich nur zwei Platten gefangen.
Zwei Angler hatten je einen Dorsch und weitere zwei Angler je einen untermaßigen Dorsch gefangen.
Zwei weitere Angler blieben schneider.
Einen weiteren Angler den ich ein paar Wattwürmer gab, konnte vier Platten fangen.
*Wir waren zusammen acht Angler an Bord,die zwei Dorsche und sechs Platten fingen !!!!*
Hätte ich mir keine Wattis besorgt,wäre ich wahrscheinlich ohne Fisch nach hause gekommen.
So ist eben das Kutterangeln im Februar.


      |wavey: Petri Bela B. |wavey:


----------

